# How can i fix my Alienware Aurora M9700



## ssppaazz (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi guys, My laptop (Alienware Aurora M9700) seems to be abit... broken. I'll list problems:
1. It wont turn off
2. Screen wont display anything
And that's just about it :S. Only 2 problems, but pretty big. Now everything else seems to work, i see that the on button lights up, all the other lights that normally light up, light up, it makes normal sounds, the 2 fans work. It's just beyond me :S. Plz can some1 help?

Just to clear things up i do understand that this could b my fault, i was opening up the back of this thing, and i was doing some stuff... i dont think i really did anything, the only thing i think that mayb, just mayb, could b broken is Processor, cause I was locking it, unlocking it, and i wasn't made anti-static, so that could b problem... but don't go by this paragraph, see if you can fix problem with 1st paragraph, just use this if u have no idea whats wrong , thx in advance!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

two questions, one...will it not turn off by holding the power button down? or is the only way to power it down is to remove the battery and ac adapter? two...have you tried hooking up an external monitor to see if you have video that way?

without the answer to those two, my very first guess would be a bad motherboard, very very few things will affect a pc not being able to power down by pressing and holding the power button down. and a bad mobo can cause no display at all.

it could be other problems, just very unlikely, like some laptops...the power button has a pc board of its own and is connected by cable to the mobo causing it to not power off. bad memory, inverter, lcd panel can cause no display.


----------



## mballou (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Madcatz.

My laptop suddenly developed the exact same symptom as the original poster.

If I hold the power button down, it will not turn off. It seems to act as if its rebooting though. The screen is also blank. I connected an external monitor to it, and tried pressing the LCD/Monitor button a few times, but nothing ever came up on any screen. The DVD drive does come on.

I tried removing all the memory, the hard drive and the same symptom happens when I plug it in. I also removed the second video card and tried swapping them as well with no change.

Do you think its a motherboard problem?
If it is motherboard, is there a recommended place to purchase a replacement?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Blythe703 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have the same problem, it has only happened once and I was able to get it working by having the battery die. Since then I can only restart or keep it in standby without it dying. I have removed the battery and the power cord but once i give it some way to power itself it turns on and does not turn off. If I hold down the power button is makes the dying beep of, I'm guessing, the hard drive turning off, then instantly turns back on. I really don't need to turn it off much, and standbying it seems to work, but I do need some quick fix for when I do have to turn off the power for more than half a second. I was wondering if there was some way to make the comp think that the battery was dead without waiting for it to die.


----------



## GT5 (Feb 4, 2010)

wows, this just happened to me last night. I was on my M9700, and fell asleep, then all of a sudden I wake up and my laptop is acting weird. I don't know what kind of problem this is, but it's hella annoying. My fans don't spin for some odd reason. I don't know if it's from overheating, but my laptop never over heats. Does anyone here have an account number, so that you can contact Alienware and tell them the problem, and you can share with us to fix it?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have the same issue with my 9700. Only I can turn it on and off. Just no picture on the screen. I hear it booting up and everything, but no picture. Every now and then it boots up with picture so I replaced the graphics card, lcd screen, lcd inverter, lcd cable, and still same issue. What else is there to try? I will not spend $300+ on a new motherboard.

When I did get picture on the screen I tried to hook up an external monitor, but the laptop said it couldn't find one. I used dvi, and vga, and it still couldn't find one. 

I would hate to replace a working motherboard just cause of the screen, and I don't feel like wasting that much more money for this thing. I already wasted a lot for the screen, graphics card, cable, and inverter.

I found out it was the motherboard. I pushed really hard on the lcd connector to the motherboard, and it worked a few times, and stopped. I pressed hard again, and it started working again.


----------



## suffocate (Mar 23, 2011)

Same problem here as whats listed, Amdfanboy mentions pushing on the LCD connector... is this below the keyboard?


----------

